# Fernco Wax Free Toliet Seal?



## go dart (Dec 6, 2005)

My Plumber Brought One In And Wants To Try Them Vs A Wax Ring. Anybody Useing Them Now? Thanks


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Not familiar with it, but I'd tell him to experiment at one of his own jobs, - - and call you back in 15 years or so with a report.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Although I've not used a Fernco Toilet gasket, I do use Fernco products often, great stuff, never had a problem, I wouldn't hesitate to use one if the need came up.:thumbup:


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

I've used 'em at least a dozen times with no problems. Not exactly a full performance test, but I can't imagine I was just lucky a dozen times without one failure.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

I agree Fernco products are good, - - but I'm one that's of the mind-set "If it ain't broke, don't fix it", - - wax seals are inexpensive and have already stood the test of time, - - besides maybe being a 'novel' idea, I don't really see the need, nor am I urged to take any unnecessary risks, - - once a seal fails, the repair may be easy enough, but the subflooring can be compromised in time.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

AWWW, come on Tom. Where's your sense of adventure? If our fore fathers had that frame of mind we'd still be hitching ol' Nelly to the wagon to go into town fer supplies.:w00t: :thumbdown Oh well, pass me a beer would ya?:thumbup:


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

jmic said:


> AWWW, come on Tom. Where's your sense of adventure? If our fore fathers had that frame of mind we'd still be hitching ol' Nelly to the wagon to go into town fer supplies.:w00t: :thumbdown Oh well, pass me a beer would ya?:thumbup:


Damn, - - seems I'm all outta' beer, - - lemme' check the wagon . . . :cheesygri


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

one thing they're good for is they are reusable....I'm not necessarily saying I WOULD reuse one....but you could.

They're cleaner too, going in and coming out.


----------



## go dart (Dec 6, 2005)

he's my employee! (block certified) so i'll be paying if theres a failure. still we'll give it a go


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Well then, - - best of luck when they 'down-load'!! :cheesygri


----------

